# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  Recherche adoption chatte en IDF

## Nuti

Bonjour, 

Par cette bouteille à la mer, je tiens à indiquer que nous sommes à la recherche active d'une chatte à adopter.

Pour faire court, nous avons perdu récemment notre chatte qui a vécu avec nous 16 ans. 16 ans d'amour, de câlins, de jeux, de partage, de cododo, de tendresse... et la maladie nous l'a arraché. Aujourd'hui, nous sommes prêts à ouvrir les portes de notre appartement pour une nouvelle chatte en quête d'une famille aimante. 

Nous avons un appartement avec balcon au 1er étage. Je précise, photo à l'appui si besoin, que nous n'utilisons pas le balcon et ne l'ouvrons donc pas (sauf rares exceptions et s'il est ouvert, je reste avec mon chat à côté). Nous n'en avons pas usage puisque le balcon donne une vue directe sur mes voisins de gauche et sur mon voisin de droite, sans compter la vue directe des étages supérieurs et des passants dans la rue... D'où mon envie de ne pas me promener en pyjama pour siroter mon café au lait devant un passant qui pourrait me proposer un croissant en direct.  

Notre recherche : 
- Une chatte (de préférence tigrée)
- Supportant les enfants
- Aimant les câlins, les bisous, la tendresse... 

Merci pour les éventuelles propositions.

----------


## salambo

Bonjour nous avons à l'association Adopte un Matou plusieurs minettes correspondant à votre recherche. Vous pouvez les voir sur notre site internet www.AdopteunMatou.com OU adressez un sms à Laurence la présidente de l'association au 06 87 41 18 26 pour aller les voir

Par exemple Sofia, 11 mois, visible à Boulogne (92) jeune chatte câline, joueuse et sociable.

Nous avons aussi une jolie minette très câline et douce Angel, 3 ans en accueil à Levallois-Perret


et l'adorable Symphonie, 4 ans, douce et très proche de l'humain elle est en accueil à Paris 20ème

----------


## Nuti

Merci Salambo. J'ai répondu au questionnaire de Laurence. J'attends son retour.

----------

